# when to rake up straw after seeding?



## rollinastang (May 19, 2011)

about 2 weeks ago i plated some grass and covered it with straw. now i notice some new grass popping up from under the straw. it is not a whole lot of grass but some. i am wondering when is a good time to rake up the straw i dont want it to smother the new grass but also dont want to rake it up too soon and the rest of the grass not grow....thanks!


----------



## michaelcherr (Nov 10, 2010)

Mine is based on what I've done and not reading or reasearch on what's best:

That being said, I never rake the straw. Grass grows through it, and straw takes care of itself when you mow.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

michaelcherr said:


> Mine is based on what I've done and not reading or reasearch on what's best:
> 
> That being said, I never rake the straw. Grass grows through it, and straw takes care of itself when you mow.


 
Thats right, it will break down over time and the mower will get the rest, :thumbsup:


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

You will actually damage the young grass by raking up the straw. If you leave it it will rot down and help to retain moisture for the grass.


----------



## rollinastang (May 19, 2011)

thanks for all the input i will not be raking it up.. sounds like its better for the grass and less work for me to just leave it there


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

You got it:thumbsup:


----------



## kmc (Apr 26, 2011)

If you are not getting uniform turf, then you might have to rake some to get sunlight in.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

DITTO with Chrisn!


----------

